# A Silver Audi? Not Painted Silver...it's Silver



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

A buddy of mine living in Dubai sent me this photo of a specially made Audi for a Sheikh. It is not silver in color. The body is actually silver.

I am sure the Sheikh appreciates the patronage of the USA for their continued oil purchases.

Randy










Larger photo here.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You know.....that's just WRONG!

And I can't even swing a new PSD. But then, you are right...we are paying for that car.









Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe we could all chip in, and get the Sheikh an Outbackers sticker for his car? He's probably a little strapped himself.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Things like this just make me even more ticked off at the environmental wackos that are preventing us from drilling in our own back yard. We could greatly reduce our dependence on their oil if we drilled our own.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope it came with a big bottle of TARN-X


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

I may be mistaken, but I believe that the car shown isn't actually made with a real silver finsih but has a custom polished finish to make it appear silver.

This car is shown on the Motoren Technik Mayer (MTM) webpage. They are a German company that customizes a variety of high end autos. The process to finish the car this way is described on their website.

You can check this one and others out at:

http://www.mtm-online.de/en/

Real Silver or not....... some people have a lot of money to throw around.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Steve, how do you really feel?







I hope this thread dosen't go south, but I could not agree with you more.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Hodge Podge, you are correct. Here is the process to make it look silver:

http://www.mtm-online.de/en/highlights_aud...d3_poliert.html

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry if that came off like a tirade, as you can tell it really is a sore spot for me. We are in bed with the devil and we all know it and there isn't much we can do at this moment to stop it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Things like this just make me even more ticked off at the environmental wackos that are preventing us from drilling in our own back yard. We could greatly reduce our dependence on their oil if we drilled our own.
> [snapback]53668[/snapback]​


My humble prediction - When that arab oil starts drying up and 75% of what's left in the world is in north america we'll suddenly realize the brilliance of this current pain.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

If its a Arab, you would think it would be 24kt GOLD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...but what do the rims look like???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea...but what do the rims look like???
> [snapback]53789[/snapback]​


The rims:


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now those rims would look nice on my Outback









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

May he be driving down the road and the sun reflect off the hood
And blind him and he hits ten camals.
Now that would be Funny























Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> May he be driving down the road and the sun reflect off the hood
> And blind him and he hits ten camals.
> Now that would be Funny
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!



















































Steve


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Things like this just make me even more ticked off at the environmental wackos that are preventing us from drilling in our own back yard.Â We could greatly reduce our dependence on their oil if we drilled our own.
> [snapback]53668[/snapback]​


Patience Y, lets use up all their oil, and when water becomes the most important resource on this planet, they will wish they built de-salinization plants not bought silver Audi's and weapons of mass destruction. Its not instant Karma, but they will get their due in good time.







This simple thought gets me thru the tough times when I look at their arrogance, and think, *we* had to show them where it was, how to get it out, and how to ship it and now they get arrogant on us? All in good time......


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

And realize that those oil exporting countries in the Persian Gulf area don't do anything else to earn their wealth...they don't have to. But the last time I checked, anyone with oil to sell is getting the current exhorbitant price per barrel and is rolling in money and not caring particularly that its getting damned expensive for everyone else. And that includes our fellow Americans in the oil business. Wonder what kind of expensive cars and private jets those guys have?

Oh well, gotta spend our money on something, don't we?

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What good is it, no towing capacity.

John


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Y-Guy,
I may be wrong, as is the case more times than not, but I believe that we (Americans) import the majority our oil from Venezuela and only a small percentage from the middle east. Oil from Alaska is also an option, as was mentioned in a previous post and this newsrelease: ANWR opponent says drilling approval likely

September 21, 2005) A key Senate opponent of oil drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge concedes it's very possible drilling may be approved this year. That's because, says California Democrat Barbara Boxer, ANWR legislation is being included in a budget bill, which cannot be blocked in the Senate.

Newscenter 11's Seth Linden with tonight's Washington Report.

California democrat Barbara Boxer is undisputedly a political foe of those who want oil drilling to take place in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge. For years, Boxer has been a champion for environmentalists who want ANWR left untouched. On Wednesday, however, during a hearing on energy prices, Boxer at one point suggested the ANWR fight in Congress may finally be lost for good.

"Drilling in Alaska is controversial. It is going to move forward, it looks like," said Senator Barbara Boxer, D-California.

It was a minor comment, but it prompted the question is Boxer conceding she and other drilling opponents could lose the ANWR fight? Later in an interview, Boxer said essentially, yes, the numbers favor drilling supporters.

"If the reconciliation bill passes, it's a done deal because we don't have the votes to take it out. [You don't?]. No. We already had the vote and we lost it," said Sen. Boxer.

Although Boxer is not declaring outright defeat, the California democrat is already looking ahead to other options saying she's starting a petition drive to oil companies and urging a boycott of those that drill ANWR for oil.

The reason why drilling opponents face a tough battle ahead is because the budget bill cannot be filibustered or blocked in the Senate, as other pieces of legislation can. And without a filibuster available, drilling opponents lack the tool they normally use to prevent drilling from being approved.

Which means Alaska Senator Ted Stevens had reason in a recent interview to feel confident about finally achieving his longtime goal of making ANWR drilling a reality.

"I expect ANWR to go through, and I expect to win every vote we have on ANWR from now on," said Senator Ted Stevens, R-Alaska.

Keep in mind, drilling supporters like Stevens still could fail. The entire budget measure could collapse for reasons unrelated to ANWR. But as of now, Boxer thinks there's a 75 percent chance the budget measure will pass.

"If there's a change of heart, than ANWR has new life around here. But, let's be honest. We don't have the votes that we had before. That's the problem," said Sen. Boxer.

A problem for those like Boxer who want ANWR left as it is.

A key senate vote on ANWR drilling could take place in early November.[/FONT]

If you want a link to the webpage:

http://www.webcenter11.com/news/local/stor...4A-3867962791C7

Now don't get me wrong, I am just as upset with paying $3 for a gallon of gas (last fill-up cost over $115!)

Cheers!


----------

